# Striscia la notizia: via i velini, tornano le veline.Con Chiambretti



## admin (8 Ottobre 2013)

Flop clamoroso quello fatto registrare da "Striscia la notizia" con le novità introdotte nella nuova stagione: Sia Virginia Raffaele, la neo conduttrice, che i velini verranno sostituiti a breve. A prendere il posto della Raffaele sarà Piero Chiambretti, mentre i velini verranno silurati per ridare spazio alle veline, che torneranno a ballare sul bancone dei conduttori.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Ottobre 2013)

tutto perfetto...manca solo Ezio Greggio


----------



## Butcher (8 Ottobre 2013)

Mai stata così brutta Striscia.


----------



## BB7 (9 Ottobre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Mai stata così brutta Striscia.



Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa. E' caduta in basso sotto TUTTI i punti di vista: i velini, le conduttrici, la grafica dello studio e dei servizi, i servizi stessi. 

Ma poi solo a me la Hunziker non è mai piaciuta? Fa le stesse facce idiote da 10 anni...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Ottobre 2013)

La gnocca è sempre gradita.

La nuova edizione di Striscia non l'ho guardata nemmeno per un minuto.


----------



## Butcher (9 Ottobre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa. E' caduta in basso sotto TUTTI i punti di vista: i velini, le conduttrici, la grafica dello studio e dei servizi, i servizi stessi.
> 
> Ma poi solo a me la Hunziker non è mai piaciuta? Fa le stesse facce idiote da 10 anni...



Appunto! Striscia è davvero l'unico programma che ancora guardavo in Rai e Mediaset (e i servizi de Le Iene, ma su internet).
Ma quest'anno è pessimo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Ottobre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Appunto! Striscia è davvero l'unico programma che ancora guardavo in Rai e Mediaset (e i servizi de Le Iene, ma su internet).
> Ma quest'anno è pessimo.



ma infatti...che dobbiamo dire, cavoli loro...già fa schifo Mediaset poi si rovinano da soli...che gli costava lasciare tutto come prima? Con questo cambiamento pensavano di fare più ascolti?
Un altra cosa che odio è la pubblicità mentre fanno un servizio...ma che cavolata è??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Ottobre 2013)

I velini... che cancro. Però la Raffaele m'ispirava un sesso


----------



## Butcher (9 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma infatti...che dobbiamo dire, cavoli loro...già fa schifo Mediaset poi si rovinano da soli...che gli costava lasciare tutto come prima? Con questo cambiamento pensavano di fare più ascolti?
> Un altra cosa che odio è la pubblicità mentre fanno un servizio...ma che cavolata è??



Le pubblicità a cazzum sono ormai un leit motiv Mediaset.


----------



## Canonista (9 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> I velini... che cancro. Però la Raffaele m'ispirava un sesso










Ehm...già...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ehm...già...


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Ottobre 2013)

già, veramente tremenda fin'ora la nuova edizione, ma tanto la guardo principalmente per i servizi


----------



## Canonista (9 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



...però a me a parte le poppe non piace sul serio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> ...però a me a parte le poppe non piace sul serio



accettabile dai...per splendidi anche se non l'ho mai visto sarà sicuramente il massimo
scherzo


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Ottobre 2013)

stasera la hunziker non è in trasmissione perché sta partorendo


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Ottobre 2013)

Aspetto che tornino Greggio e Iacchetti, però che pena, ma non è solo colpa delle conduttrici, ma della scelta dei Velini che non sanno proprio muoversi e pare che il programma duri meno del solito.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Ottobre 2013)

devo dire che virginia raffaele in veste di NON imitatrice, quindi mentre è lei stessa mi piace molto


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Ottobre 2013)

Un po' di f i g a farà sicuramente rialzare gli ascolti.


----------

